# Newbe: Exchanging 322 for 2 311's



## R2.0 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just subscribed to Dish Network and, although I am mostly happy with the service (the install was a nightmare), I have run into a problem. I have 2 ReplayTV's that I would like to use with my system, to match the TV in the bedroom and the other in the Family Room. But when I first ordered, I got a 322 receiver (oddly, labeled 311). Since the TV2 remote is UHF only, I cannot use both Replay units with the 322.

What I would like to do is replace the dual tuner 322 with 2 single tuner units.

Question #1: Which ones should I get? I think it should be 311's, but what about 301's? Or is it a 321? Bear with me, I'm REALLY new to this.

Question #2: Can I buy the 2 tuners off Ebay and have them work?

Question #3: If I send back the 322 and install the single tuners, how will that impact my bill? One of the reasons I went with Dish was that they beat Comcast for comparable programming (Top 100 vs. Standard), but the difference wasn't that much.

Thanks in advance.
R2.0


----------



## DavidRobert (Apr 6, 2008)

I am not sure how you can do what you are asking for. However, I write this to tell you that I have been waiting almost 3 weeks for a replacement 311 receiver. The customer support is terrible. THe 800 # connects you with people in t he Philippines.
ALL I get is lies & excuses. After 4 calls, I called the DISH HQ in Colo. Still waiting for the 311 and customer service. IF you can get a 311 from DISH it will be cheaper than R.S. or perhaps ebay. I am not sure how you activate a previously owned receiver. Be careful as to what you buy. 
I wish I could help you further, but just want to warn you not to expect customer service.


----------



## R2.0 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm the last person you need warn about their service - it took me 5 calls and 4 service visits to get them to run new RG-6 instead of using my 30 year old existing cable. And they STILL effed it up. That' the main reason I want to just own the equipment myself - I don't want to let those claowns back in here.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I believe that most people selling E* receivers on ebay have information from the system info screen. Before bidding, you should call E* and they can verify that it could be activated if you bought it. If there is an unpaid balance on the account that was associated with that receiver, you can't activate it.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Can I buy the 2 tuners off Ebay and have them work?


1) verify that the receiver can be transferred to a new account (R00 number that most sellers will provide, if they won't, move on)

2) the tv that is currently tv2 will need a line straight from the dish to that location, as that is currently fed off the tv2 output on the receiver, not from the dish.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> 2) the tv that is currently tv2 will need a line straight from the dish to that location, as that is currently fed off the tv2 output on the receiver, not from the dish.


Also that second tuner cable will need to be RG-6 rated to 3GHz to get reliable signals to your second TV 301 Where as with the 322 you currently have now the TV2 cabling could be RG-59 Your best bet is going to be just keeping the 322 and getting some sort of pyramid IR repeater. Oh and TV2 remote is IR/UHF The IR part controls the TV itself and the UHF does the 322


----------



## R2.0 (Apr 13, 2008)

scoobyxj said:


> Also that second tuner cable will need to be RG-6 rated to 3GHz to get reliable signals to your second TV 301 Where as with the 322 you currently have now the TV2 cabling could be RG-59 Your best bet is going to be just keeping the 322 and getting some sort of pyramid IR repeater. Oh and TV2 remote is IR/UHF The IR part controls the TV itself and the UHF does the 322


I can take care of the cabling - the run to the antenna is very short.

Pyramid IR repeater? No comprendo. The problem is that the Replay simply cannot change the channels on TV2 on the 322. If there's a converter for IR to UHF, let me know (I know there's one that does the reverse)


----------



## R2.0 (Apr 13, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> 1) verify that the receiver can be transferred to a new account (R00 number that most sellers will provide, if they won't, move on)
> 
> 2) the tv that is currently tv2 will need a line straight from the dish to that location, as that is currently fed off the tv2 output on the receiver, not from the dish.


So I just call up dish, tell them I'm sending back the 322, register the 311's. Will my bill go up or down?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> So I just call up dish, tell them I'm sending back the 322, register the 311's. Will my bill go up or down?


wait till you have the 311's and add them to the account at the same time you disable the 322 ; if you had a phone line connected to the 322 the bill will go up by $5.00 ; if not then it will stay the same. When you disable the 322 E* will send you a box and shipping label to return it.


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

R2.0 said:


> I just subscribed to Dish Network and, although I am mostly happy with the service (the install was a nightmare), I have run into a problem. I have 2 ReplayTV's that I would like to use with my system, to match the TV in the bedroom and the other in the Family Room. But when I first ordered, I got a 322 receiver (oddly, labeled 311). Since the TV2 remote is UHF only, I cannot use both Replay units with the 322.
> 
> What I would like to do is replace the dual tuner 322 with 2 single tuner units.
> 
> ...


the uhf only is for the receiver and not the other functions. Who ever gave you that info was missinforming you. You should be able th use the 322 the pritymuch the same was you did 2 311s.


----------



## R2.0 (Apr 13, 2008)

skippytym99 said:


> the uhf only is for the receiver and not the other functions. Who ever gave you that info was missinforming you. You should be able th use the 322 the pritymuch the same was you did 2 311s.


I believe you misunderstand how the ReplayTV/Satellite Receiver interaction works. Basically, the Replay unit changes channels on the Dish receiver via IR Blaster - when I "change the channel" on my Replay, I am really sending a command that tells the Replay to change the channel on the Dish box. So if the TV2 tuner won't accept commands via an IR remote, the Replay can't communicate with it.


----------



## RotJ (May 20, 2008)

I got DISH installed with a 322 yesterday, and I've been frustrated by the same TV2 remote issue. I want to use the Antenna/Cable in connection for a TV in another room, but that connection only outputs to TV1. I set up the UHF remote to work with TV1, but I can't use the IR remote for TV2, so I'm stuck without a remote in the receiver room. I had to buy a second UHF remote from ebay to control TV2.


----------

